# How Intelligentsia are you? (Russian Music Quiz)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Only for the most l33t of all Russian fans, I challenge you to this quiz! May all peasantry and common folk beware!






(or I might just be asking to get some of the holes in my knowledge filled... I didn't know at least a quarter of it )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Giving this a bump, because I know y'all are out there, and just haven't seen the quiz yet. This forum isn't devoid of people knowledgeable about Russian music!


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I didn't know Brahms 1st piano concerto was Russian music


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I just could skip through it: tchaikovsky's 5th, Ippolitov-Ivanov Procession of The Sardar (caucassian Sketches)Mussorgsky's Pictures at an exhibition, scchedrin's Carmen Suite


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

Hardly any of my favorite Russian composers are represented here. I guess I must know more about Russian music than anyone!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

lluissineu said:


> I didn't know Brahms 1st piano concerto was Russian music


Twas for encouragement in case the rest demoralized you.  Just kidding, pretty sure it's just Russian performers, that's why it's included in that Sampler CD if you look at the video description. Also the Schumann Cello Concerto, reorchestrated by Shostakovich.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

nathanb said:


> Hardly any of my favorite Russian composers are represented here. I guess I must know more about Russian music than anyone!


Really now! A great number of famous names are actually there, just some lesser known things by them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Really now! A great number of famous names are actually there, just some lesser known things by them.





> 1. 19th Century Orchestral Suite 00:00-04:50
> 2. 19th Century Symphony 04:50-08:10
> 3. 19th Century String Quartet 08:10-13:00
> 4. 19th Century Concerto (re-orchestrated by a 20th Century Russian)13:00-16:25
> ...


Well, there's hardly any diversity here, so minority fans are bound to find very few favorites here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

nathanb said:


> Well, there's hardly any diversity here, so minority fans are bound to find very few favorites here.


I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. Almost 150 years of music is represented in that list, and there are multiple genres within. That is diverse when talking about Russian music history.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. Almost 150 years of music is represented in that list, and there are multiple genres within. That is diverse when talking about Russian music history.


I'm being serious, yes. From what I know of Russian art music, this is a relatively homogenous cross-section.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

nathanb said:


> I'm being serious, yes. From what I know of Russian art music, this is a relatively homogenous cross-section.


Just curious, who are your favorite Russian composers? There don't seem to be very many prominent contemporary ones, as far as I'm aware. Maybe a few, sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

musicrom said:


> Just curious, who are your favorite Russian composers? There don't seem to be very many prominent contemporary ones, as far as I'm aware. Maybe a few, sure.


Well, prominent and contemporary is practically an oxymoron here  I guess my top ~10 right now would be about half very obvious and half... totally unrepresented in any of this.

Stravinsky
Kourliandski
Scriabin
Mussorgsky
Ustvolskaya
Schnittke
Sysoev
Ekimovsky
Zagny
Roslavets


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

nathanb said:


> Stravinsky
> Kourliandski
> Scriabin
> Mussorgsky
> ...


Ooh! I have YouTube channel to suggest then! It simply calls itself "Russian classical music composers" and they post a ton of 20th century and contemporary music:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIARWGtuaxM0qT8DoS1Ic6g


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The uploader today made a second one! Perhaps you'll find what you're looking for nathanb, it's mainly 20th century:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Another one!






So much fun to hear new things ^_^


----------

